# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  >> صـورة الشجــرة التـي بكــت دمــاً فـي يــوم عاشــوراء <<

## My tears

*صـورة الشجــرة التـي بكــت دمــاً دافـئ 
فـي فجر يــوم عاشــوراء بــ إيران 
.. وهذه الصور تُؤْخَذ من مجلّة المنبر ..





>> مـ ـ ـ ـ ـنقـ ـ ـ ـ ـول <<
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يعطيكِ ربي العافيه انشالله 

مشكورة على هذي النقله اختي 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

أخــــاكي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## الشقيان

يعطيك العافية 
ومشكووورة عالنقل




تحياتي:
الشقـــــان

----------


## My tears

*الشكر لكـم على الرد  !! ..* 
*وما ننحرم من تواجدكـم ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## maf

السلام عليك يــــــــــــا أبا عبدالله الحسين
وعلى الأرواح التي حلة بفنائك

----------


## My tears

*.. maf ..*
*شكراً لك على التعقيب ..* 
*والله يعطيك العافية ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..

**
*

----------


## العنود

_شكرا على الصور يجننوا_
_وهي نقلة رائعة_
_مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود_

----------


## الوردة

يا سبحان الله 
و شكرا على الصور

----------


## My tears

*ربي يسلمكـم ويحفظكـم ..* 
*والشكر لكـم على التعقيـب   ..*

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

سبحان الله 

يسلمو 

مع التوفيق

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكوره اختي على الصور 
ويعطيكي ربي العافيه

----------


## My tears

*الله يسلمكم ويحرسكم  ..*
*يسلم تعقيبكم ..*

----------


## السيد السيد

السلام عليك يــــــــــــا أبا عبدالله الحسين
وعلى الأرواح التي حلة بفنائك

----------


## روح القمر...

مشكورين على الموضوع

----------


## My tears

*يسلمكم ربي على المرور والتعقيب ..* 
*ربي يعطيكم العافية ..*

----------


## TAWFEEQ

مشكورين على هذي المشاركة 

ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## My tears

*الشكر لك على التواجد والتعقيب  ..*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

سبحان الله
سبحان الله
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## My tears

*مشكورة أختي عبير على التعقيب ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## فاضل علي

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## My tears

* حياك الله فاضل علي  ..*
*شكراً لك على التعقيب ..*

*تحياتي ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكور خوي 
ياسبحان الله

----------


## My tears

*أشدعووه كل هالأنوثه وتقولي خوي  ..*
*بنت أنا يازهرة القطيف  ..*

*مشكوره على التعقيب ..* 
*وحظور ما ننحرم منه  ..*

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## الحبوب

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله 

حتى الاشجار تبكي عليك

سلام الله عليك 

يعطيك العافيه اخويي

----------


## ابن الناصرة

سبحان الله ويسلموا
عالصور

----------


## My tears

*.. الحبوب .. ابن الناصرة ..* 
*شكـراً لكـم أخوانـي ..* 
*وربي يعطيكـم العافيـة ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختــكـم My tears ..*

----------


## براءة روح

يسلموووووووووووو 

سبحان الله، سحبااااااان الله

----------


## أم قمبر

يعطيكِ ربي العافيه انشالله 


السلام عليك يــــــــــــا أبا عبدالله الحسين
وعلى الأرواح التي حلة بفنائك

----------


## My tears

*.. براءة الروح .. أم قمبر ..* 
*شكراً لكـم على التعقيـب ..* 
*ربي يعطيكم العافية ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## نور الهدى

سبحان الله

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

مشكوره اختي على الصور والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## My tears

*.. ام محمد .. عاشقه الأمام علي ..* 
*شكراً لكـم على التعقيـب ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## دلوعة القمر

سبحان لله  مشكوره اختي ع الصوره

----------


## My tears

*دلوعة قمر ..* 
*تسلمي على التعقيب  ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## حب السماء

السلام 

شكراً أختي my teras ،،على الصور 

السلام عليك يا ابا عبدالله 

اهتزت الأرض وبكت الملائكة على استشهادك

تسلم يدك ،،

يعيطك العافيه

تحياتي القلبية..
حب السماء

----------


## My tears

وعليكم السلام حب السماء .. 
شكراً لك على التعقيب  :rolleyes:   .. 
وربي يعطيك العافية .. 

لـك تحياتي  :rolleyes:  ..

----------


## همس القوافي

سبحان الله

اشكرك على الصووورة

----------


## fog223

سبحان الله

----------


## My tears

*شكراً لكم على التعقيب ..* 
*وما ننحرم من تواجدكم ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## جبرني الوقت

يسلمووووو على الصور

----------


## hope

سبحان الله
ومشكورة على الصورة...
يعطيك الله العافية يارب

تحياتي
الحور العين

----------


## ..انين الروح..

تسلمين اختي وما تقصرين وننتضر جديدك

----------


## ارض الرباط

أخيتي ..
هل بامكانك ان تذكري لي اي عاشوراء ومن اي سنة ..؟؟؟
وان توثقي لي المعلومة ..
احتاج الى توثيق غاليتي ..
وان كنت نقلتها من موقع فحبذا لو ترفقي لي الموقع
الامر مهم

----------


## الفاقدات

يعطيكِ ربي العافيه انشالله 

مشكورة على هذي النقله اختي

----------


## أمل الظهور

لا اله الا الله 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم 

سبحان الله 

السلام عليكم ياأهل البيت 

مشكورة أختي 

على الصور 

تسلمين يارب

----------


## حسينيه كربلاء

اشهد ان لا اله الى الله واشهد انه محمد عبده ورسوله واشهد ان علي ولي الله 


شكرا اختي الكريمة على هذا الموضوع الي اكثر من رائع



تحياتي

----------


## جراح الكويتي

مشكووووووووره أختي علا الصوررررررره الحلووووووو والله يخليج يا رب 


                    تـــــــــسلـــــــــمين  :embarrest:

----------


## بسمه الم

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Anime Angel

Thank you

^_^

----------


## ضامي الشوق

السلام عليك يــــــــــــا أبا عبدالله الحسين
وعلى الأرواح التي حلة بفنائك



مشكورة خيه على النقل الجميل ..

واتمنى لكِ دوام التوفيق 

يعطيج العافية

تحياتي لج

----------


## hert king

*حب علي فوز الشيعي غدا*

*فامددلي في يوم حسابي يدا*
*وانقذني من نار جحيم وهل* 
*رمت شفيعا غير امام الهدى*
*ان صلاتي ثم صيامي اذا*
*لم يشفع لي حيدر ضاعت سدى*

*يشهد ربي أن بروحي له حباً 
دوماً قلبي فيه شدا صهر الهادي أنت مرادي علي*

----------


## بثينة

السلام عليك يــــــــــــا أبا عبدالله الحسين
وعلى الأرواح التي حلة بفنائك

----------


## صعب انساك

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم000السلام على المظلوم الغريب وعلى اخته الحوراء زينب واخيه ابي الفضل العباس وعلى اهل بيته واصحابه الميامين الغرر وعلى الملائكة المحدقين بقبورهم ورحمة الله وبركاته000الله يعطيج العافية اختي الفاضلة وتسلم ايدج000مع تحياتي0

----------


## احلى ليل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سبحاااااااااااان الله
والله يعطيك العافية على الصور

----------


## فتى الاحلام

وايضا في شجره في هنا تبكي يوم عاشوراء 

في وقت الظهيره وهذا مقطع صغير مصور 

http://www.o6o5.com/up/1-12-2007/575681213.rar

----------


## ستراوي حلو

سبحان الله

----------

